# Two more Reflex cameras



## IanG (Oct 14, 2012)

Taking the tally to 4 now I bought two more reflex cameras last weekend.

The first was a Quarter Plate Dallmeyer Press with a 6" f3,5 Dallmeyer Press lens, the camera is actually a rebadged Ensign Reflex. The second curtain of the focal plane shutter is torn so will need to be rplaced, at the same time a new mirror will be fitted as well.







The second is a 6x9 Thornton Pickard Junior Special Ruby Reflex in great  working order with a roll film back the shutter curatins look new and  it's definitely got a new front surfaced mirror already. It has a TP TTH  Cooke 5¾" lens which is in mint condition.



This one's ready to use.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2012)

Neat old cameras!!!!


----------



## panblue (Oct 14, 2012)

wonderful!


----------

